# Oor Boab's V-easy!



## thecraw (Dec 28, 2010)

I picked up a second hand V-easy on a well known auction site for Â£8 plus Â£2 p&p.

I was rather sceptical about Bobs boasts and claims and I cant really explain why I bought it, maybe it was because I wanted to try it and say its just another crap gimmick which promises the earth and offers nothing in reality. Or maybe it was because I had a ten spot left in my PAYPAL account!

Anyway the offending article arrived and after lying in the cupboard for over a week due to snow, ice, snow, more snow, snow again and a bit more ice I took it out and had a goosey gander at it. That led to a play about with it and subsequently led me to carpet putt. Were my eyes opened?????

Flip me, this simple simple design is a God send. The putting stroke with the V-easy is absolutely amazing, its easy to say the putting stroke is all about rocking the shoulders. I guess its easy to say however getting it right consistently is another matter. The V-easy promotes this natural stroke every time and I do genuinely mean every time. Its so so simple to use and the feel and feedback from it is instant, I really cant explain how impressive this design is for your putting stroke.

11/10 for the putting stroke Bob, your claim is 100% spot on.

I use the 2Thumb putter grip which really needs the ball to be in the centre of your putting stance to get optimal results and for me the V-easy made this even easier to do. I would urge every 2Thumb putter grip user to buy a V-easy. It will help your stroke and make you more consistent in my opinion.

Yesterday I attended at the range and armed myself with the V-easy again to work on alignment and see if it was as good or simple as it claimed. Again the simplicity of this design is incredible and its impressive, it does what it says on the tin! Set up with your toes on the corresponding lines and make sure the two white dots at the top are running parallel to your target line. Its so bloody obvious and such a good training aid, honestly give it a try, its simply amazing.

This will make my alignment poles redundant as it does everything that they did better and offers so much more. 

The V-easy will become a regular part of my practice even if its just for reassurance and a quick check up.

I'm sure many will think that Bob has paid me to write this and you'll be correct he's agreed to give me Â£50 a week for every week it stays on page 1 of the Post a Review section of the forum.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sure many will think that Bob has paid me to write this and you'll be correct he's agreed to give me Â£50 a week for every week it stays on page 1 of the Post a Review section of the forum
		
Click to expand...

Flippin eck   

I was really enjoying reading your review until that bit.


I'm really pleased you like it though.

If YES Golf ever need a new Glasgow rep, I'll let you know


----------



## daymond (Dec 28, 2010)

Does this magic piece of kit fit neatly in the golf bag?
With 14 clubs and a brolly there's not much room left.


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2010)

I was hoping to get more than Â£8 for it, but hey i will put it down as a tax loss.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 28, 2010)

I picked up a second hand V-easy on a well known auction site for Â£8 plus Â£2 p&p.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprising as they're only good for growing runner beans!











OK, OK, I was just *JOKING*!!    

...but I'm sure Bob won't be thanking you as he'd probably rather you bought them from him so he can buy FOOD!  

If you want one (after this great review) then I think http://www.v-easy.co.uk is the first port of call.



(I can't believe I just typed that!!)


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2010)

Does this magic piece of kit fit neatly in the golf bag?
With 14 clubs and a brolly there's not much room left.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Daymond. Its the same length as a standard 5 iron, weighs 5 ozs and easily fits in any bag




			(I can't believe I just typed that!!)
		
Click to expand...

You're getting soft James.
Remember, I am the enemy


----------



## thecraw (Dec 28, 2010)

I have purchased a couple from Bob for prizes at Machrihanish. Seriously, with all that Christmas money lying around I would recommend buying one of these instead of a new putter. 

How am I doing Bob?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2010)

How am I doing Bob?
		
Click to expand...

Not very well. 
No-one's bought one yet.  

Don't forget to tell them about it being a great headcover holder and snow swisher


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 28, 2010)

Can I stripe the misses with it, she keeps answering back.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2010)

I got one for christmas and have been waiting to use it, then when the weather is good enough I have to go shopping ffffffuuuuuuuuuuu..........

Good write up craw and always the canny scotsman eh?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bob, I'm back in the Shire this weekend. Can I pop up to Martin Moor and get one direct? Free Mars bars thrown in are greatly appreciated!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2010)

Bob, I'm back in the Shire this weekend. Can I pop up to Martin Moor and get one direct? Free Mars bars thrown in are greatly appreciated! 

Click to expand...

Absolutely. Are you bringing your clubs?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bob, I'm back in the Shire this weekend. Can I pop up to Martin Moor and get one direct? Free Mars bars thrown in are greatly appreciated! 

Click to expand...

Absolutely. Are you bringing your clubs?
		
Click to expand...

I am. I'm scheduled to play Sunday at Belton Park. Are you going to give me a free lesson?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm teaching over Sunday lunchtime eitherwise I'd love to play my old haunt


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 29, 2010)

You about on Saturday? I could probably pop over to Martin Moor for 9 if you fancy it and the course is open.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. I'm teaching the juniors from 10-11 so  could meet you there after that?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds marvellous. 

Will just have to check with HID incase she's planned something without telling me, but I shouldn't think so!

I'll come up for around 11:15 and look for the bloke hawking V-Easys out the back of his car.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 29, 2010)

Woooooooohoooooo,

my first commission!


----------



## feary (Jan 1, 2011)

Woooooooohoooooo,

my first commission!
		
Click to expand...

You get 20p Craw


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 1, 2011)

I've just bought one, hope it works 

Well, it can't make my putting worse


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2011)

Can I stripe the misses with it, she keeps answering back.
		
Click to expand...

Why not? I did and she quite liked it    



(I'm surprised you didn't notice the 'scorch marks' it left)


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2011)

Was in a pro shop today and it was on sale - reduced from Â£35 to Â£30


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2011)

Was in a pro shop today and it was on sale - reduced from Â£35 to Â£30 

Click to expand...

Hope you didn't get caught in the stampede to buy them at that price ?


----------



## brendy (Jan 2, 2011)

Saw one in a local charity shop, said 50% off, turns out it was a fishing rod.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Does this V whatever it is thing  stop you pulling putts?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2011)

Does this V whatever it is thing  stop you pulling putts?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.
It teaches you the feeling of your shoulders rocking and not turning and if your right hand is "hitting" the putt, closing the face, it will help there also.


Unless of course you're aiming left


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got mines through the door today. Have to say im quite impressed already and ive not even hit a ball yet


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just don't hit it with one of your irons when using it as an alignment tool....unless you want to end up with two tour sticks!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2011)

How shonky is your swing to be able to hit it when using it as a alignment stick. No wonder you have a bad slice


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 1, 2011)

How shonky is your swing to be able to hit it when using it as a alignment stick. No wonder you have a bad slice 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't do it now as It's being fixed.  


Ok, so I probably would.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2011)

Well after 2 - 3 rounds where my putting stroke seems to have disabled itself, i finally ordered mine online last night.  

Bob if it dont fix it..............


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2011)

Well after 2 - 3 rounds where my putting stroke seems to have disabled itself, i finally ordered mine online last night.  

Bob if it dont fix it..............
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for ordering one O/S.
Where did you order it from?
If you have any problems using it, read the instructions on the box or send me a message


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2011)

bob, see pm anyway.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 7, 2011)

Worked wonders for me already . 29 putts yesterday and 28 putts on Saturday and i thought i putted crap . Snowing again here so plenty of carpet putting coming up to perfect the stroke even more


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2011)

Worked wonders for me already . 29 putts yesterday and 28 putts on Saturday and i thought i putted crap . Snowing again here so plenty of carpet putting coming up to perfect the stroke even more 

Click to expand...

Great news Owen.
Keep at it


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2011)

in that case owen if it dont work ill be sending a PM your way too


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a covert as per my last PM Bob. My only grype is your bendy straw bit as someone called it needs to be bigger, the putter slips out quite often, but as a training aid, its brilliant.

There may be two happy people after the Sunday competition at Machrihanish!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a covert as per my last PM Bob. My only grype is your bendy straw bit as someone called it needs to be bigger, the putter slips out quite often, but as a training aid, its brilliant.
 

Click to expand...

That's cause your not using it properly ya bawheed 

Hold the rods close to your body with your upper arms and position the hinge close to the bottom of the grip as shown on the box







HTH


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Ordered mine today from Bargin golf on Ebay.
Sorry Bob.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Ordered mine today from Bargin golf on Ebay.
Sorry Bob.
		
Click to expand...

Name???  
As long as they're not copies, I don't mind too much.
It's your money


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Ordered mine today from Bargin golf on Ebay.
Sorry Bob.
		
Click to expand...

That was where mine come from, bob anyway of checking it's genuine or not


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Ordered mine today from Bargin golf on Ebay.
Sorry Bob.
		
Click to expand...

That was where mine come from, bob anyway of checking it's genuine or not
		
Click to expand...

Get Aztek to hit it with a wedge and if it breaks, it's real. 

I'll try and check with YES tomorrow


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
Ordered mine today from Bargin golf on Ebay.
Sorry Bob.
		
Click to expand...

That was where mine come from, bob anyway of checking it's genuine or not
		
Click to expand...

Get Aztek to hit it with a wedge and if it breaks, it's real. 

I'll try and check with YES tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

 

At least spell my name right if you're going to take the pish!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2011)

At least spell my name right
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 19, 2011)

Ordered!

Cannot wait!


----------



## tincup (Feb 19, 2011)

I got one for my birthday off our lass and have used it in the living room but havent had chance to take it to the course yet, stupid snow has stopped that for this weekend. I must say am very impressed with it so far and am looking forward to using it to its full potential


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ordered!

Cannot wait!
		
Click to expand...

Bob just PMed me, he is whittling away as we speak! Should be with me very soon if his boyscout skills are up to the task!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 20, 2011)

I got one for my birthday off our lass and have used it in the living room but havent had chance to take it to the course yet, stupid snow has stopped that for this weekend. I must say am very impressed with it so far and am looking forward to using it to its full potential
		
Click to expand...

Ah-ha.
I wondered who it was for. 
She ordered it weeks ago. Your lass is well organised


----------



## tincup (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah-ha.
I wondered who it was for. 
She ordered it weeks ago. Your lass is well organised 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it, im always getting grief for leaving everything till the last minute


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
Bob just received mine and think it is great for the putting stroke but when i use it for chipping it dosen't seem to hold my hands in place like it dose for the putting stroke and i bought it more to stop me flicking my wrists while chipping.
Mike


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 23, 2011)

I picked one of these up off a certain internet auction site from bargaingolfequipment.

It arrived yesterday and had a few practise putts in the lounge, It certainly has changed my putting stroke, as tried a few without it afterwards and felt much more comfortable. Just got to keep practising with it I think.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
Bob just received mine and think it is great for the putting stroke but when i use it for chipping it dosen't seem to hold my hands in place like it dose for the putting stroke and i bought it more to stop me flicking my wrists while chipping.
Mike
		
Click to expand...

Is the hinge close to the bottom of the grip as in the photo?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, still getting used to holding it in place.

I do not think I am fat enough to use a V-Easy


----------



## feary (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob, is this for chipping aswell? 

If it is is it just for bump and runs?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2011)

Starting to get the hang of this now! Did some putts without it after a grooving session and I looked a lot more consistent. I think my putter shaft is a little too long at 33 inches. Did not know this until I got my V-Easy! Instead I was spreading out my elbows to accommodate the long shaft! Been doing that for ages as I have always had stock length putters! (or putting the ball way out infront of me and not under my eyes).

I think it is pretty good for chipping, my current problem is loosing my shape on and around the fringe therefore leaving chips short. So far I feel I have grooved a better stroke and will be more consistent when I take the V-Easy away.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 24, 2011)

Well after the recommendation from the craw I purchased a v-easy tonight hope that it can sort my chipping then I'll try the putting side of things but if they work I'll be booking in with bob for a lesson about my pathetic driving


----------



## bobmac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well after the recommendation from the craw I purchased a v-easy tonight hope that it can sort my chipping then I'll try the putting side of things but if they work I'll be booking in with bob for a lesson about my pathetic driving
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the chipping and putting.
As for the driving lesson, Pitreavie is a bit far for me to go.
But it is a small world. My dad learned to play golf at Pitreavie many moons ago


----------



## Grumps (Feb 24, 2011)

Well I'll try your head cover drill when at range this afternoon with algar 5 mayb even get him to do a video that should give everybody a good laugh


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,
Setting up just like that tried it again last night it is definitely helping it just the different grip with the iron that seems to be making the Difference will definitely help with the wrist flicking, was trying it for pitching but it seems to only work for shorter chip shots. Thanks for the Answer.
Mike






			Hi,
Bob just received mine and think it is great for the putting stroke but when i use it for chipping it dosen't seem to hold my hands in place like it dose for the putting stroke and i bought it more to stop me flicking my wrists while chipping.
Mike
		
Click to expand...

Is the hinge close to the bottom of the grip as in the photo?






Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

My review on the V-easy!

First impressions were was that it was very uncomfortable and hurt my back.

That feeling lead me to understand three things I was doing wrong.

1. Putting stance was too open, closed it a little and the V-Easy felt more comfortable.

2. line from shoulders to arms too bent. Hands were forced to pull into my body as a way of getting over the ball. Pushed hands out and straightend my arms out and got over the ball more that way instead. Felt more comfortable and stroke got better. 

3. Putter shaft is a little too long. Only by an inch but getting that right will stop me bending at the elbows so much and introducing a place to break my swing out from.

Pretty much the more secure the V-Easy felt the better my stroke got, it got straighter and veered less off line at takeaway.

My view...

Bob = Genius!

So glad I stuck at it to find the best feel as I think my putting stroke will improve no end!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you and good luck with it.
And if you see Ernie Els, tell him to get his own


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hopefully I am using it as intended! I see it as highlighting a lot of my flaws, ones that lead to an unreliable stroke.

The V-easy is putting me in a better position to come back and through on a straight line as well as keeping my shoulders/arms as a unit.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 25, 2011)

Having not used it for a week i tried putting without it straight away today and couldnt stroke anything along the line i set it on. A quick shot with this and noticed i was standing too far away .


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2011)

Having not used it for a week i tried putting without it straight away today and couldnt stroke anything along the line i set it on. A quick shot with this and noticed i was standing too far away .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 26, 2011)

Got it out on the clubs practice green and hardly missed a thing. I really impressed when I got out on the course without it. Putted very well.

Thanks for a great product bob, its working wonders for me!

My pro likes my stroke now, said its good to use the big muscles!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2011)

Got it out on the clubs practice green and hardly missed a thing. I really impressed when I got out on the course without it. Putted very well.

Thanks for a great product bob, its working wonders for me!

My pro likes my stroke now, said its good to use the big muscles!
		
Click to expand...

That's the whole idea. No twitchy wristy jabby strokes.

Did your pro see the V-Easy?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 26, 2011)

No Bob, it was in my car. I went in after my round to view my swing on cam (sadly he cannot email me it at the moment).

I told him about it and he liked the idea, he said it is good to use the big muscles and anything that encourages that is a good thing. I loved it out on the putting green, really helped me understand the putting stroke like never before.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2011)

Great news. Another convert


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just to add to everything else - I was using it on the club putting green yesterday afternoon after my round and a bloke saw me using it and started asking me about it. Told him all about it and where he can buy it from, so hopefully that's another convert.

Makes a massive difference using it on an actual putting green though. My lag putting was much improved, and all the inside 6ft stuff was mostly going in. 

I may swing like a douchebag, but maybe I can make some strokes up with improving my putting!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 27, 2011)

My lag putting was much improved, and all the inside 6ft stuff was mostly going in.
		
Click to expand...

+1 for the two comments above, exactly the same effect on me! Just got to iron out the slight overdraw in my irons, missing greens on the right side by a few yards at the moment


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 28, 2011)

whatever you do don't let a pro see it, they have a habit of 'borrowing' them. used to be the first thing my pro looked for.

see bob, you just had to have faith - 'build it and they will come'

there are at least 101 uses for a V-easy - though bar-b-cue tongs is pushing it a bit


----------



## bobmac (Feb 28, 2011)

see bob, you just had to have faith - 'build it and they will come'
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, but if I'm honest they're taking their time lol.
At the end of this week I get my first quarterly report for it's second year out there. Hoping for an improvement on last years numbers.

I know I know, patience.
Will keep you informed.


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2011)

Just don't hit it with one of your irons when using it as an alignment tool....unless you want to end up with two tour sticks!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooops!! too late.... 

Just when I thought I was getting somewhere with my out to in swing 

Hope the aftersales customer service is as good as Go-karts!!  

BOB!!!!!!!


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2011)

Just don't hit it with one of your irons when using it as an alignment tool....unless you want to end up with two tour sticks!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooops!! too late.... 

Just when I thought I was getting somewhere with my out to in swing 

Hope the aftersales customer service is as good as Go-karts!!  

BOB!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sure Bob will have a new one winging its way out to you Rick.











As soon as your cheque clears.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2011)

Just don't hit it with one of your irons when using it as an alignment tool....unless you want to end up with two tour sticks!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooops!! too late.... 

Just when I thought I was getting somewhere with my out to in swing 

Hope the aftersales customer service is as good as Go-karts!!  

BOB!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 4, 2011)

Did someone else other than me seriously snap theirs in two? 

See! It's not me, they must be faulty! I demand a refund!


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2011)

Did someone else other than me seriously snap theirs in two? 

See! It's not me, they must be faulty! I demand a refund! 

Click to expand...

Is there a collective noun for idiots ?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2011)

Did someone else other than me seriously snap theirs in two? 

See! It's not me, they must be faulty! I demand a refund! 

Click to expand...

Is there a collective noun for idiots ? 

Click to expand...

Knobs?


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2011)

Did someone else other than me seriously snap theirs in two? 

See! It's not me, they must be faulty! I demand a refund! 

Click to expand...

Is there a collective noun for idiots ? 

Click to expand...

Knobs?  

Click to expand...


No Smiffy doesn't own a V-Easy.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2011)

No Smiffy doesn't need a V-Easy. 

Click to expand...

Glad you noticed Rich.
I do have a very "natural" putting stroke, doncha think?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 5, 2011)

No Smiffy doesn't need a V-Easy. 

Click to expand...

Glad you noticed Rich.
I do have a very "natural" putting stroke, doncha think?



Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2011)

No Smiffy doesn't need a V-Easy. 

Click to expand...

Glad you noticed Rich.
I do have a very "natural" putting stroke, doncha think?



Click to expand...

Think 'stroke' might be pushing it. More of a spasm followed by a lot of expletives. Do you suffer from a nervous disorder ?


----------



## sweatysock41 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got mine Friday, thanks for the prompt delivery Bob.  Tried it after my lesson - what a difference in feel when putting.

Too early to give full feedback but initial signs are promising both putting and my nemesis chipping.  I'll stick to the canes for alignment - don't want to break it now do we.


----------

